# Hello from Portugal



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello all.
11 years ago I was another happy wanna-be-sailor. So I decided to start learning about the art of sailing: how to start the "engine" of that thing; how to change directions and where are the indicator lights??; how to put more speed; how to stop when at full speed (by the way, where's the ABS?? what, no Airbags??), etc. Then after 6 months of sailing I took my "boat driving" license. Those were great times and I got the sailing virus all over me. But then (and there's always an annoying "but") because of my professional activity I was invited to work in another country, with no sea or lakes around, and more important, my two daughters were born. And my sailing went on a forced stand by...
Now I'm 41 yrs old and, 11 years after my 1st and last sailing experience I'm back in action and I'm an happy wanna-be-sailor again! I will be relearning to sail a boat (a Golfiño G7.25 - a safe, funny and damn fast boat!!) for the next months and hopefully this time I will be ending up with my Captain license and my own boat


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Darkblue, falas Portugues?

Se vives perto de Lisboa ou Cascais, podes vir navegar comigo. 

Escreve 10 posts em outros topicos para poderes receber mensagens privadas.

Eu tive um golfinho


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard DB! Portagee sailors have quite a reputation in this forum! 
You should be hearing from member Giulietta out of Estoril in the near future! Just don't send him any pictures.
Good luck with your plans and we hope to be of help and friendship to you.

EDIT ...oops...too late!!


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Darkblue, falas Portugues?
> 
> Se vives perto de Lisboa ou Cascais, podes vir navegar comigo.
> 
> ...


Sim, sou Português e obrigado pelo convite  Humm...10 posts....ok vou tentar.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Now look Messers Moderators....it's all very good to play this game of be nice to the newbies but come on now....not another Portugoose. Please god nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

What if this one can PhotoShop as well ????

Did you think of that before you let the bugger in ????



Welcome to the board DB. Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

They are probably planning a photoshop crusade under our nose but we can't tell because we don't read the language. Either that or complimenting each other on their dodgers


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

hehe. iGoogle translator is a wonderful tool


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DarkBlue said:


> Hello all.
> 11 years ago I was another happy wanna-be-sailor. So I decided to start learning about the art of sailing: how to start the "engine" of that thing; how to change directions and where are the indicator lights??; how to put more speed; how to stop when at full speed (by the way, where's the ABS?? what, no Airbags??), etc. Then after 6 months of sailing I took my "boat driving" license. Those were great times and I got the sailing virus all over me. But then (and there's always an annoying "but") because of my professional activity I was invited to work in another country, with no sea or lakes around, and more important, my two daughters were born. And my sailing went on a forced stand by...
> Now I'm 41 yrs old and, 11 years after my 1st and last sailing experience I'm back in action and I'm an happy wanna-be-sailor again! I will be relearning to sail a boat (a Golfiño G7.25 - a safe, funny and damn fast boat!!) for the next months and hopefully this time I will be ending up with my Captain license and my own boat


Since you are new into sailing, I will give you great advice:

1) Buy a Catalina. They are safe, reliable, and very fast (much faster than any portugese boast). You will be the envy of every portugese boater.

2) Buy a big grill. Real sailors have grills. Bigger is not always better, but it helps.

3) DO NOT, EVER, anchor in tandem.

These are some good starters.

- CD


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

tdw said:


> Now look Messers Moderators....it's all very good to play this game of be nice to the newbies but come on now....not another Portugoose. Please god nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> What if this one can PhotoShop as well ????
> 
> ...


Wow I must say how surprise I am for this reception. I don't know what have happened with the other Portuguese (and I'm really not interested) but if I can do something to calm you (and jackytdunaway) down I assure you that I only know the very very basics of what it seems to be an evil and not welcomed software in this forum.

My only crusade here is in a quest to learn the maximum I can by reading the wise texts that are posted in this forum.

By the way, sorry all for my rudeness in having published an answer in Portuguese. It wasn't my intention and I understand that I should only post in English but I was only being polite in my native language with the Portuguese that welcomed me in the forum.

Good winds to all


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

They're just teasing. The other portagee is a much loved and locally famous friend. There isn't a rule that says english only. 

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dark

os gajos estao a brincar contigo, porque sao meus amigos, alguns ja foram de proposito a Portugal para andar no meu barco.

Podes falar a vontade em Portugues, e nao precisas pedir desculpa de nada, estamos todos a brincar..

Ha aqui muito boa gente..

Ja agora, passa por aqui e ve alguns dos videos que eu fiz..CLICA AQUI

desculpa mas fi-los em Ingles..

Alex


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That translates as:

Dark... 
I am a lonely sheepherder from your country too! Please confirm that you are lonely as well and perhaps we can exchange photos. Otherwise lambchops and I will be devastated and sad since we have a desire to make some 3 way videos like these and if you click here you can see my birthday celebration.
Have fun and don't let the crazy Americans bother you. They have no respect for us Portuguese and I hate them all even though I must pretend not to.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup. I get the same thing when I run it through the translator


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

DarkBlue said:


> Wow I must say how surprise I am for this reception. I don't know what have happened with the other Portuguese (and I'm really not interested) but if I can do something to calm you (and jackytdunaway) down I assure you that I only know the very very basics of what it seems to be an evil and not welcomed software in this forum.
> 
> My only crusade here is in a quest to learn the maximum I can by reading the wise texts that are posted in this forum.
> 
> ...


Dark Blue...the only thing in my previous post that was serious was the Welcome.......Your fellow countryman is indeed a friend who was most generous in his hospitality when I visited your country earlier this year.

Me, I'm Australian.....read into that what you will.

Have fun...enjoy your time here.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

DarkBlue said:


> Wow I must say how surprise I am for this reception. I don't know what have happened with the other Portuguese (and I'm really not interested) but if I can do something to calm you (and jackytdunaway) down I assure you that I only know the very very basics of what it seems to be an evil and not welcomed software in this forum.
> 
> My only crusade here is in a quest to learn the maximum I can by reading the wise texts that are posted in this forum.
> 
> ...


Dark Blue, 
One thing you should be aware of is that this forum is full of people who like to joke a lot. Unfortunately, Giulietta (the other Portagee) has built up quite a reputation on here for doing just that. He also has a reputation of taking peoples posted photos and "improving" them using Photoshop .

Trust me, it's all in good fun. With that being said, there is a wealth of sailing knowledge on this board. Sometimes you have to filter out the wise cracks but all in all the community here is awesome.

If you ever have a sailing related question, please feel free to ask. I'm confident someone here will have your answer.

Enjoy,


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

DarkBlue:

Welcome to Sailnet!

We are glad to have you here.

You are most certainly welcome to post in what ever language you wish.

I hope that our good-natured kidding, which was directed at your fellow countryman has not discouraged you from participating.

Again, welcome!

David


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DarkBlue said:


> Wow I must say how surprise I am for this reception. I don't know what have happened with the other Portuguese (and I'm really not interested) but if I can do something to calm you (and jackytdunaway) down I assure you that I only know the very very basics of what it seems to be an evil and not welcomed software in this forum.
> 
> My only crusade here is in a quest to learn the maximum I can by reading the wise texts that are posted in this forum.
> 
> ...


Alex. a fellow portugese, is one of our favorite people here! It was all joking!!

Hang around. If you want to be famous too, buy a Catalina. It is the only way to avoid ridicule.

- CD


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> That translates as:
> 
> Dark...
> I am a lonely sheepherder from your country too! Please confirm that you are lonely as well and perhaps we can exchange photos. Otherwise lambchops and I will be devastated and sad since we have a desire to make some 3 way videos like these and if you click here you can see my birthday celebration.
> Have fun and don't let the crazy Americans bother you. They have no respect for us Portuguese and I hate them all even though I must pretend not to.


I'm really LOL now!


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

OK all, I'm LOL and I'm happy that you all have a great sense of humor and I'm sure I will be having a great time around.
Now it's time to reveal my real intentions. In fact I was invited to join this forum by Giulietta. Together we will be using all of our knowledge of, not only Photoshop, but also ACDSee, Corel Paint, HP Photosmart, IrfanView, Gimp, among others. So be afraid, be very afraid!

Cheers all!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

BOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TENS ESSES PROGRAMAS??????


Se puderes podes ir a Cascais ver o meu barco, esta no cais M. 

Se nao te deixarem entrar, pede aos segurancas para abrirem a porta de vidro

Alex


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Tenho sim 

Este fds tenho a minha última aula (Oeiras - West Coast Sailing), mas depois terei todo o gosto em conhecer-te e ao teu fantástico barco. Já estive a ver os teus vídeos no youtube (muito bons e realmente úteis os de aprendizagem!)e só posso dar-te os meus sinceros parabéns, não só pelo barco e pelo prazer que pareces disfrutar dele, mas também pela fantástica companhia que tens da tua família. Tenho duas filhas com 8 anos e espero também um dia poder transmitir-lhes o prazer que é velejar.

Miguel


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

DarkBlue said:


> OK all, I'm LOL and I'm happy that you all have a great sense of humor and I'm sure I will be having a great time around.
> Now it's time to reveal my real intentions. In fact I was invited to join this forum by Giulietta. Together we will be using all of our knowledge of, not only Photoshop, but also ACDSee, Corel Paint, HP Photosmart, IrfanView, Gimp, among others. So be afraid, be very afraid!
> 
> Cheers all!


So Gui called in reinforcements, He was my favorite fellow Portugee.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Miguel,

Estou fora por duas semanas, mas assim que chegar apito e levo-te a dar uma volta no Giulietta, vais gostar...

O meu filho Frederico, correm em Optimist no CNL, e se trouxeres a familia eu trago a minha e fazemos um dia no Tejo..que dizes??


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Alex,
Esse é um convite verdadeiramente irrecusável, e agradeço-te pela simpatia. Vou tentar colocar os posts que me faltam para te poder enviar PM's.
Ou, por outro lado, podes sempre visitar o meu site (que creio estar no meu profile) e enviar-me um mail de forma a que te possa responder fora do forum e não chatear mais os simpáticos forenses com estes nossos posts.
Obrigado uma vez mais 

Miguel


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

nahhh eles nao se importam...sao uns gajos porreiros....como eu trabalho fora muito do tempo, passo aqui os meus dias de trabalho..ganhei amigos de verdade, vou vista-los, eles veem visitar-me..sao porreiros..

de vez em quando aparece um estupido e muitos idiotas, mas a maioria sao porreiros..aqui estou em casa...

Esta porcaria do meu pc nao tem acentos, desculpa...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

DarkBlue said:


> OK all, I'm LOL and I'm happy that you all have a great sense of humor and I'm sure I will be having a great time around.
> Now it's time to reveal my real intentions. In fact I was invited to join this forum by Giulietta. Together we will be using all of our knowledge of, not only Photoshop, but also ACDSee, Corel Paint, HP Photosmart, IrfanView, Gimp, among others. So be afraid, be very afraid!
> 
> Cheers all!


Man, I'm glad I never posted any pics


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, is it just me or is it getting easier to read the Portuguese? Those last few posts I didn't have to run through the translator


----------

